# Mauribrew Yeasts



## 400d

Hi guys,

I'm writing from Europe and recently I got couple of sachets of Mauribrew ale yeast. By now I only used liquid WL or WY and Fermentis dry yeasts that I find to be really good (especially US05 and S04).

Now, I did a little research on the internet on this mauribrew yeasts and there is no much information. I'd like to know if anyone of you ever brewed with it and what characteristics does it have? Is it comparable with Fermentis dry yeasts in any way?

I got some nelson sauvin hops and I was wondering how would it match with mauribrew ale yeast? 

Thanks!!


----------



## MHB

This one is likely to get a bit contentious, personally I think they (they offer 3 yeasts) are very good and useful yeasts, unfortunately they are the standard offering under the lid of most home brew kits sold in Australia and the old familiarity breeds contempt - kicks in, around here they cop a bit of a bagging, undeservedly in my mind.

Anyway here is the link to the yeasts, a bit more information would be good but thats what is available.

514 (the Ale) is one of the toughest most bulletproof dried yeasts in the world, it will survive mishandling that would totally ruin any other yeast, its highly viable for a long time, can brew at ridiculously high temperatures and even makes a pretty passable beer.
It amuses the hell out of me that its sold as a premium import in other countries, while at home its held in contempt by many.
MHB


----------



## DJR

514 info here: http://www.maurivin.com/y.aspx?id=14&m...&menuid=323

Is it 514 you've got?

Pretty bagged out here as a lot of the time people only use it at 30C with 1kg of Dextrose and only half the pitching rate that's optimal (as they are 6 or 7g sachets instead of Fermentis 11.5g) i'm sure at 18-20C with an all malt beer it'd make a passable Alt, ESB or other beer where a neutral profile with a bit of esters would fit.


----------



## super_simian

potof4x said:


> Some discussion and info. Turns out it is "the" coopers tin packet yeast. How it interacts with NS I can't help with.



No it's [topic="33567"]not[/topic].

Anywho, UK outfit Steel City use Mauri yeast (which one is unspecified, but likely 514) in their Full Marx collaboration brew with London Brewing, as it is London Brewing's house yeast. Steel City turn out some wicked brews, and although I've not tried Full Marx, if it's good enough for Steel City, I'd give it a go. The London Brewing beers get mainly positive reviews too, and as I mentioned, it is apparently their go-to yeast. You could try emailing either brewery to hear their thoughts 'though.


----------



## ekul

I've always wondered if anyone has ever used kit yeast in an all grain beer. Might have to try it. The brigalow yeast they sell at the supermarket is 514 isn't it?

I'm not drinking much at the moment so i might have to try this out, i'm thinking a simple aussie beer. 

Would i need to use a starter for the yeast at the supermarket? Or just pitch a few packs?


----------



## goldstar

ekul said:


> I've always wondered if anyone has ever used kit yeast in an all grain beer. Might have to try it. The brigalow yeast they sell at the supermarket is 514 isn't it?
> 
> I'm not drinking much at the moment so i might have to try this out, i'm thinking a simple aussie beer.
> 
> Would i need to use a starter for the yeast at the supermarket? Or just pitch a few packs?



I'd recommend using Mauri 514 bought from a good LHBS, rather than use the stuff that's been left to cook under a can lid for who knows how long. It wouldn't be really a fair test for the yeast in my opinion. There's a retailer that posted further up this thread that I know has it in stock :icon_cheers:


----------



## ekul

goldstar said:


> I'd recommend using Mauri 514 bought from a good LHBS, rather than use the stuff that's been left to cook under a can lid for who knows how long. It wouldn't be really a fair test for the yeast in my opinion. There's a retailer that posted further up this thread that I know has it in stock :icon_cheers:



BUt if i bought a few packets from the supermaket and made a starter it should be alright shouldn't it?


----------



## goldstar

ekul said:


> BUt if i bought a few packets from the supermaket and made a starter it should be alright shouldn't it?



I'm an all-grain brewer so after spending 6 hours of my time making a finely crafted wort, $4 for some fresh, well looked after yeast seems like a no-brainer to me. YMMV.


----------



## malt_shovel

ekul said:


> BUt if i bought a few packets from the supermaket and made a starter it should be alright shouldn't it?



The U-Brew-It BOP's here in WA use MauriBrew yeasts, so you may have some luck approaching a BOP place and trying to source some that are probably better handled than a supermarket.

Interested to here how this goes.


----------



## 400d

hey guys, I will appreciate comments from people who actually used this yeast. I'm really interested in flavor profile, how fast and vigorous does it ferment, what's the lowest fermentation temperature it can handle etc...


----------



## bradsbrew

400d said:


> hey guys, I will appreciate comments from people who actually used this yeast. I'm really interested in flavor profile, how fast and vigorous does it ferment, what's the lowest fermentation temperature it can handle etc...



I've used it. A very nuetral yeast. Does the job but I did not find it adds much to the profile of the beer. I have used it at 18 deg celcius. But to be honest I only used it with kit beers over 3-4 years ago. I think you will find that brewers that are spending time and money doing a full mash beer are a bit hesitant to use a under lid yeast to ferment their wort as they will try to match a yeast to the wort.
Imo youd be better to use a well handled yeast as opposed to one that has been transported in a less than optimal environment no matter whos blend it is.

Cheers


----------



## felon

I have only used it once. I fermented a 10 min APA double batch, one with Mauri 514 and one with US-05 for comparison at 18 deg. After 2 days the US-05 had a very solid thick krausen on top and the Mauri had none. I thought I may have had a bad batch so I pitched another packet. A day later very small krausen. After 4 days I took a Sg reading and to my surprise it was reading 1.016 and the US-05 was 1.010. The mauri did get down to 1.014 but it did leave a slight sweetness compared to the US-05. Nothing else was noticeable flavour wise.


----------



## ekul

So you've used it in an all grain beer Brad? The main reason i'm interested is to find out which part of a kit/extract beer makes it taste like a kit beer. I've used other yeasts with the kits i've made in the past and they've all still tasted like k(sh)it beer, so maybe it isn't the yeast that is at fault, maybe its the malt extract.


----------



## super_simian

See my post above; get in contact with either of those two breweries, I'm sure they will have more to say than "...I used it one time in a kit brew years ago..." They've used it commercially. In all-grain beer. Properly.


----------



## bradsbrew

http://www.maurivinyeast.com/y.aspx?id=14 was given this link when I asked a question about 514 in 2008.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

ekul said:


> So you've used it in an all grain beer Brad? The main reason i'm interested is to find out which part of a kit/extract beer makes it taste like a kit beer. I've used other yeasts with the kits i've made in the past and they've all still tasted like k(sh)it beer, so maybe it isn't the yeast that is at fault, maybe its the malt extract.



Nah mate only in my kit daze. To be honest would not use it on a full mash brew, IMO there are too many better options.

Cheers


----------



## super_simian

bradsbrew said:


> Nah mate only in my kit daze. To be honest would not use it on a full mash brew, IMO there are too many better options.


FFS, If you haven't tried, how do you know? There are too many people here sticking their oar in without any basis for their opinion. 514 could make an AG brew into liquid gold. Or liquid shit. But if you haven't tried, you don't know, and your reply is a waste of everybody's time. So far the only person with anything of value to add has been felon.

I *haven't* tried 514 in an all grain beer, but I remembered reading about 2 UK breweries who have, and on a commercial scale. So I pointed the OP in their direction, because they are qualified, in this instance, to give an *informed* opinion. 

To the OP, if they do furnish you with some open info, please post it up, because there are some people here who would be interested to hear it.


----------



## bradsbrew

super_simian said:


> FFS, If you haven't tried, how do you know? There are too many people here sticking their oar in without any basis for their opinion. 514 could make an AG brew into liquid gold. Or liquid shit. But if you haven't tried, you don't know, and your reply is a waste of everybody's time. So far the only person with anything of value to add has been felon.
> 
> I *haven't* tried 514 in an all grain beer, but I remembered reading about 2 UK breweries who have, and on a commercial scale. So I pointed the OP in their direction, because they are qualified, in this instance, to give an *informed* opinion.
> 
> To the OP, if they do furnish you with some open info, please post it up, because there are some people here who would be interested to hear it.



Oh dear. Perhaps you should take your own advice.
I have offered my experience with this yeast, even posted a link to the manufacturers website for the OP.


----------



## winkle

Interesting, they have a wheat beer yeast as well.



> Weiss
> Mauribrew Weiss produces large quantities of fermentation aromas (esters, higher alcohols) that contribute to the complexity of Germanstyle wheat beers. Mauribrew Weiss is also suitable for special beers made with macerated fruits, honey or any kind of sugar based additional ingredients.


----------



## Bizier

Mauri Ale is hectic, I worked in a BOP for a bit and the stuff proofed in minutes, overflowing your vessel if you give it too much wort. I put my bet on it outcompeting most things when wort is being handled in a less than perfect manner, I am not a big fan of the profile, but it is OK, just neither exceptionally clean nor interesting.


----------



## pcmfisher

felon said:


> I have only used it once. I fermented a 10 min APA double batch, one with Mauri 514 and one with US-05 for comparison at 18 deg. After 2 days the US-05 had a very solid thick krausen on top and the Mauri had none. I thought I may have had a bad batch so I pitched another packet. A day later very small krausen. After 4 days I took a Sg reading and to my surprise it was reading 1.016 and the US-05 was 1.010. The mauri did get down to 1.014 but it did leave a slight sweetness compared to the US-05. Nothing else was noticeable flavour wise.



Yes I tried it at 18deg and found it to appear a little sluggish.
Then I read the specs-

TEMPERATURE RANGE:
Thanks to its high temperature tolerance
Mauribrew Ale can ferment from 20C up to
32C. Desirable flavour characters result with
this strain at 22C.


----------



## DJR

winkle said:


> Interesting, they have a wheat beer yeast as well.



Very - http://www.maurivinyeast.com/upload/MAURIB...WEISS%20TDS.pdf

Looks good:



website said:


> AROMATIC CONTRIBUTION
> Mauribrew Weiss produces large quantities of
> fermentation aromas (esters, higher alcohols)
> that contribute to the complexity of Germanstyle wheat beers.
> Mauribrew Weiss is also suitable for special beers
> made with macerated fruits, honey or any kind of
> sugar based additional ingredients (maple syrup,
> fudge, candies ).
> TEMPERATURE RANGE:
> Desirable flavour characters result with this
> strain through the 15-30C temperature range.
> RATE OF FERMENTATION
> A rapid fermenter at warm ambient temperatures,
> resulting in a typical fermentation time of between
> 4 and 7 days.




But then:

FINAL CLARITY
Good settling properties at cool temperatures.

Umm, a wheat beer yeast with good flocculation/settling??


----------



## winkle

DJR said:


> Very - http://www.maurivinyeast.com/upload/MAURIB...WEISS%20TDS.pdf
> 
> Looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then:
> 
> FINAL CLARITY
> Good settling properties at cool temperatures.
> 
> Umm, a wheat beer yeast with good flocculation/settling??



kristallweizen anyone?


----------



## Denwa

Bizier said:


> Mauri Ale is hectic, I worked in a BOP for a bit and the stuff proofed in minutes, overflowing your vessel if you give it too much wort. I put my bet on it outcompeting most things when wort is being handled in a less than perfect manner, I am not a big fan of the profile, but it is OK, just neither exceptionally clean nor interesting.





To pop up an old thread.


I only brew AG up here in Canada. (I also live just over an hour away from Gambrinus malting). I originally bought this yeast because summer climate in the Okanagan can run from 12c to 42c and my previous brewing area was less than temperature controlled.

Now I use this yeast all the time whenever I am trying to mimic a lager. I buy it in 500g bricks (as I do with most yeasts) and vacuum seal after each use.

If pitched correctly (hydrated and correct amount) and used at reasonable temps (14c-24c) this yeast is a clean, fast fermenter. I've fooled visiting Czechs with this yeast in my Pils recipe. Higher temps and it still isn't too bad. 

Been a while since I had to brew at 30+c but I remember it being ok. Hell of a lot less negative flavors than most (all) other yeasts at those temps.




Has anyone used this yeast on a high OG beer? I brewed a 1.090 OG beer with the intent on splitting the batch from 40 liters to 80 liters so I can fill 4 corny kegs. Literature claims beers of up to 9.5%. Anyone? Time to complete, etc? Should I add some fermtek nutrient?

Currently fermenting around 18-20c. Brewed it today.


----------



## Bribie G

Necro bump:

When I was in Country Brewer the other week I spotted a good supply of Maurivin yeasts in the fridge so I bought a couple of their lager 497

In the past, to get this yeast I had to track down Morgans Lager yeast, in 7g packs, and have had fair results. It produces a nice neutral lager at ambient temperatures (i.e. "forgiving") and is pretty good for pale beers such as Cream Ales etc, finishes quicker and cleaner than many of the West Coast ale yeasts. Probably a first here, using a lager yeast to make a faux ale :lol: :lol:

Nice thing about the current batch is that it comes in 10g foils for $4, fresh from the manufacturers and well stored as opposed to hunting down the odd sachet of Morgans stored Gawd knows how. Today I pitched two foils into an Aussie Lager. I'll run this at ambient in the Garage that's around 15 and lag FV during the day. This yeast produces little or no sulphur and is extremely bottom fermenting, with little or no krausen - that suits me in my SS BrewBucket.

Will report on results.


----------



## fraser_john

I've just used the 514 ale yeast in a coopery type cloney thing, fermented out to 1.010 from a starting gravity of 1.050 in two days flat and that was at 19c! Pretty clean and already seems to be flocculating reasonably. Given that it was the 5gm Brigalow yeast satchets from BigW at $1.50 each, I got three to try it out after doing some research and not having US-05 in the fridge. Very happy with the results so far.


----------



## pilgrimspiss

I used 514 from country brewer for a long time for my dark ale. 2 packs re-hydrated as per directions / 20L batch. Fermented at 19-20C. 

This stuff is crazy fast and very consistent, cleans up really well after primary. As soon as I would pour it in the fermentor the airlock would be bubbling as I tightened the lid.

Extremely neutral, but that's useful depending on what you want to showcase. 

Always finished slightly high ~1014 but then I could allow for it as it was always the same.

The lager yeast went well in dark lagers but I've had trouble with it cleaning up DMS profiles in lighter coloured lagers.

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Bribie G

Cripes, Jings and Help ma Boab, 

5 days at 17 degrees, and the Lager 497 has dropped like a stone and clearing from the surface. I haven't taken a hydrometer reading (I don't currently own one) h34r: but a sample out of the tap is nice and dry and super clean in flavour.

Another thing I notice this time around is that when I sniff around the top of the FV sitting next to a UK Special Bitter that's been on Ringwood, the Mauri actually has a slight sulphur whiff, just enough to let you know that it's a lager but not farty like some Euro lager yeasts. Very pleased and at the price I'll get a half dozen packs in.


----------



## Bribie G

Bump.

Has it been established whether Mauri 514 is, or is not, the yeast that Coopers provide for their ale kits? Opinions on the forum differ over the years.

I have two fresh sachets of Coopers yeast left over from a Stout Toucan - I did that on Wyeast Irish Ale..

Brewing an American IPA and I'm thinking of whacking in the Coopers yeast as I don't have any Chico yeast to hand at the moment.


----------



## indica86

Depends which can. The Original Series does not - it has a strain developed by Coopers.
The Irish Stout has a commercially available Ale yeast, but they won't say what it is.


----------

